# Evoke Vapor Powered by Induction



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Necropolis (20/6/16)

Top youtube comment: 

"If you, like me, were scammed into giving $100 in the startup, welcome to the club. I've written emails to them and do not get any response. The time taken has allowed many manufacturers to design, build and SELL finished product. The vape is almost inconsequential at this point. They may figure nobody is going to start initiate a lawsuit against them, but they are wrong."


----------



## Andre (20/6/16)

Very interesting.
EDIT: Ah, just saw @Necropolis's post - it does not work.


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

Looks like a great idea tho... maybe someone will jump on the bandwagon and come up with something like this that will actually work...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

